# CD&T for pregnant goat



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a doe that is not due to kid until the end of February and she never had her CD&T shot when she was a kid so when do I give her both doses? Do I do it 7 and 4 weeks before she is due to kid or 4 weeks before and then the day she kids. All the other does have had their first rounds so all I have to do is give one 4 weeks before they kid but this is the only one that got missed.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, Roger if it was me, I would just give her the CDT 2-4 weeks before she kids. It is really a bit to late to try to catch up on the shot. How old is she?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is 10 months old. I just some how forgot to ever give her her shots when she was a kid. All the rest of them got their shots. I didn't know since the first time its a double dose then after that its one per year I didn't know if I needed to do the double dose now?


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Kinda of a crazy thought but here it goes. What if you aren't a great record keeper and you are not sure when the Doe will kid. Or what if you purchased the Doe already pregnant and you don't know exactly when they will kid. To my understanding you are suppose to give the Doe a CD&T injection about 2 - 3 weeks prior to delivery then give her one after kiddiing. Then give the kids one within the first week then a booster after a month. 
It won't hurt anything if you either give the Doe here injection a bit early or a bit late pre kidding does it? What does that injection help prevent anyhow??? If it is necessary then I am all for it. I take it that it is a preventitive measure more then anything. If a little early or a little late would it matter. Always trying to learn and understand about these critters. My family and I have grown very fond of our little herd. 


Tom


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

ALOT of breeders dont even give this shot to there goats....Big time breeders....


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

It just seems like it is easiest to remember and do with in first week after kidding when you give it to the kid give it to the mom. 



my $.02
Tom


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Myakkagoater said:


> Kinda of a crazy thought but here it goes. What if you aren't a great record keeper and you are not sure when the Doe will kid. Or what if you purchased the Doe already pregnant and you don't know exactly when they will kid. To my understanding you are suppose to give the Doe a CD&T injection about 2 - 3 weeks prior to delivery then give her one after kiddiing. Then give the kids one within the first week then a booster after a month.
> It won't hurt anything if you either give the Doe here injection a bit early or a bit late pre kidding does it? What does that injection help prevent anyhow??? If it is necessary then I am all for it. I take it that it is a preventitive measure more then anything. If a little early or a little late would it matter. Always trying to learn and understand about these critters. My family and I have grown very fond of our little herd.
> 
> Tom


It is my understanding that when done 2-3 wks prior to kidding the antibodies in the doe pass through the colostrum to the kid, providing some protection to the newly born kids before they are old enough to get vaccinated themselves. I was pretty sure you couldn't vaccinate the kids until they were a month old. (someone please correct me if I'm wrong!)

My primary concern is tetanus as you want to make sure the umbilical cord doesn't get infected and thereby cause problems in the kids.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

OK So CD are a form of antibodies??? I knew the T stood for tetnus. I can see the benefit to have that prekidding for the obvious reasons. What does CD stand for???

Tom


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

As far as I know you are not supposed to give the kids the shot till atleast 4-6 weeks of age. I give the does their shot 3-4 weeks before kidding for the reasons realfoodmama explained it goes into the milk since you can't give it to the kids right away. It is just a preventative and I would like them to have it before delivery incase something happens she already has the shot.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Just did some quick internet research. 

Enterotoxemia type C, also called hemorrhagic enteritis or "bloody scours," mostly affects lambs and kids during their first few weeks of life, causing a bloody infection of the small intestine. It is oftenrelated to indigestion and is predisposed by a change in feed, such as beginning creep feeding or a sudden increase in milk supply. 

Enterotoxemia type D, also called "pulpy kidney disease," usually affects lambs and kids over one month of age, generally the largest, fastest growing lambs/kids in the flock. It is precipitated by a sudden change in feed that causes the organism, which is already present in the young animal's gut to proliferate, resulting in a toxic reaction. Type D is most commonly observed in animals that are consuming high concentrate diets, but can also occur in lambs/kids nursing heavy milking dams.

The article also said the first injection was to be at week 4. 

TOm


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

RPC said:


> As far as I know you are not supposed to give the kids the shot till atleast 4-6 weeks of age.


 I give my CDT at 21 days then 21 days again. I do not wait 4-6 weeks. I have seen to many kids die from Enterotoxemia becuase they waited that long.

It is also called over eaters. It helps them when the babies eats or sucks so much they get over full. It will or I should say can kill them, so the CDT shots helps to prevent it.


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes I give to all my does 4 weeks before kidding and then the antibodies are passed onto the kids and the kids their first booster at 4 weeks then second booster four weeks later.
My herd is too precious to me and to lose them to something that can be preventable is heartbreaking.
When first started with goats lost a beautiful little doe to over eating disease and the vaccination would have prevented it. Broke my heart... never had a problem since as all herd is vaccinated..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So If I am getting this right you are all saying just give my doe the one shot 4 weeks before she is due to kid? then just give the kids their 2 shots when its time.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Roger, that is what I would do. 

I got two does in September, they never had a CDT shot, they are bred and I will be giving them their first shot ever 2-4 weeks before they kid. Then the babies their two shots.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she has never been vaccinated,I would also give the doe that 2nd dose thats needed to fully booster her immunity. You can time it to the 4 weeks before delivery for the 2nd dose, this way she's fully protected and is passing along those antibodies. So the 7 weeks before the due date for the initial 2cc dose then the booster at 4 weeks prior as you normally would do if she'd been previously vaccinated. Or you can even booster with the second dose 21 days after the 1st one the week she is due, there won't be as much antibody in the colostrum but your doe would have the full protection and the kids would also be protected.
Sorry....I just confused myself so I can just imagine how you must feel :crazy:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Liz and Sweetgoats I actually thought it made perfect sense Liz. That was what I was looking for you 2 are awesome.


----------



## BeckyD (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay - I may have a problem. I purchased my pregnant doe in February - she is due any time between now and April 13th per sonogram in January - she went into the breeding pen from Oct 19 to Nov 13th with no firm conception date. The previous owner told me "she received a CD&T booster, copper, bose, and wormer prior to going in the breeding pen. When she kids she will need the wormer and the CD&T ( it's up to you if you give her the copper and bose)." 

After reading EVERYWHERE else that I should have given her a booster at some point in the last month, now I'm worried that I have put my doe (second freshening) and her kids in jeopardy by not giving her the CD&T at her two week point and that she's too close to delivery now. She's been losing long strings of mucus for a week, very slow, vulva getting puffy and udder bagging up so I'm thinking it will be sooner than later. 

This is a first kidding for me - I'm a newbie goat owner. What should I do now?


----------

